

AV referendum: Yes campaign handed thumping defeat - scorchin
http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2011/may/06/av-over-yes-campaign-routed

======
CallMeV
I suspect that the Guardian's editorial staff may have acted like a spy in the
camp throughout the election period. The rest of the media, I could
understand: but the Guardian seemed to like AV as much as the Telegraph or the
Mail, and that I could not understand.

When even the BBC and internet news sources started to speak up against AV, I
had a feeling that we would soon see the baby flying out along with the
bathwater: and so, indeed it came to pass.

A sad day, that the British public would reject innovation in favour of an
old, failing system. I'd rather have had the new system; the politicians'
unfamiliarity with it meant that they could not game the system with the same
expertise as they all now have with First Past The Post.

